# removed



## zathus

Thread locked. killing this theme. thanks to everyone that enjoyed it while it lasted.


----------



## phooky

i miss red platinum


----------



## kbucksot

Thank you sir flashing now.


----------



## HarleyChick

Hi I installed this theme, but my wallpaper reverted back to the one that I had previously loaded. Can you tell me how to get the red & white wallpaper that is shown in the screenshots? Thanks!


----------



## zathus

HarleyChick said:


> Hi I installed this theme, but my wallpaper reverted back to the one that I had previously loaded. Can you tell me how to get the red & white wallpaper that is shown in the screenshots? Thanks!


this one?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HarleyChick

zathus said:


> this one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks! Maybe I got a bad download or something, but my lockscreen doesn't look anything like the one you have in your picture. The clock isn't the same, the date isn't the same. I do get the dialer and the keyboard. Do you use a different launcher?


----------



## poly2012

Hi i downloaded the theme for the toro build 30 and everything is amazing, except for when I get a call. The lockscreen is blown up out of proportion and the answer/decline options are well under the bottow edge of the phone. Basically if the phone is unlocked i cant answer it. Any input or fix for it will be appreciated!


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

poly2012 said:


> Hi i downloaded the theme for the toro build 30 and everything is amazing, except for when I get a call. The lockscreen is blown up out of proportion and the answer/decline options are well under the bottow edge of the phone. Basically if the phone is unlocked i cant answer it. Any input or fix for it will be appreciated!


i got the same with B30 and B31. Also, a few apps were rendered useless due to the text being the same color as background, goo-inside is one example as well as faster gps. its a shame really, these are deal breakers for me and this theme made it REALLY hard to revert to stock. So hard in fact i often check back here to see if fixed. this is the first theme i like all around. i do appreciate the efforts!


----------



## jguerra213

Im guessing this theme wont work on the HTC Sensation right? Is there any good themes out there for the sensation?


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

jguerra213 said:


> Im guessing this theme wont work on the HTC Sensation right? Is there any good themes out there for the sensation?


 have you tried here?

http://rootzwiki.com/forum/271-sensation-4g-themes/


----------



## zathus

ROUNDWIRE said:


> i got the same with B30 and B31. Also, a few apps were rendered useless due to the text being the same color as background, goo-inside is one example as well as faster gps. its a shame really, these are deal breakers for me and this theme made it REALLY hard to revert to stock. So hard in fact i often check back here to see if fixed. this is the first theme i like all around. i do appreciate the efforts!


goo inside me seems to be OK to me.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

Theme updated. Phone issue fixed. Gooinside me and other apps fixed (used a more neutral color) let me know if any other issues pop up! thanks


----------



## HarleyChick

My softkeys keep disappearing. Is this a known issue, or is there something that I'm not doing right?


----------



## zathus

HarleyChick said:


> My softkeys keep disappearing. Is this a known issue, or is there something that I'm not doing right?


that's the rom not the theme. There going white. I've seen it a few times too. Maybe in m4 it will be fixed. Edit.. if it happens again try assigning the images to each key. See, while the image itself should be pulled from the systemui what sometimes happens is the image is pulled from romcontrols. And in there, the images are a default white.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jguerra213

ROUNDWIRE said:


> have you tried here?
> 
> http://rootzwiki.com...tion-4g-themes/


Yes thank you. It's just that there's only 1 theme for the Sensation


----------



## poly2012

zathus said:


> Theme updated. Phone issue fixed. Gooinside me and other apps fixed (used a more neutral color) let me know if any other issues pop up! thanks


I re-downloaded the build 30 theme, did cache wipe and installed but the incoming call screen is still out of proportion


----------



## s3icc0

is this compatible with glaxysmtd on build 31?

... just sent


----------



## zathus

poly2012 said:


> I re-downloaded the build 30 theme, did cache wipe and installed but the incoming call screen is still out of proportion


31 is what got updated. Flash 31. Even on 30 that should be okay

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## nybadboy11

_How do I get the wallpaper and clock from this theme I flashed it and im missing it?_


----------



## nybadboy11

zathus said:


> this one?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


i cant download where can i find this?


----------



## cmalkiewicz

Love it... some of the notfication icons still need to be worked on but loving every min of it. One thing is messaging needs a little work see attached bottom is just gray wish buttons stood out a little more... love it tho


----------



## nkd

Also in inside the gallery app the menu button is just totally black so you cant even see it. It is there but you are pretty much guessing the location of it.


----------



## poly2012

zathus said:


> 31 is what got updated. Flash 31. Even on 30 that should be okay
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Thanks buddy, I appreciate it!


----------



## Sandman007

Delete


----------



## zathus

OP updated. Im not gonna quote, but.. everything listed in the last few posts should be fixed! keep in mind that google has been update crazy lately with the market. So there is a GOOD chance that tomorrow all of the sudden the market status bar icons will be white again! just saying =P enjoy, and keep me posted on any other issues that may pop up


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

zathus said:


> OP updated. Im not gonna quote, but.. everything listed in the last few posts should be fixed! keep in mind that google has been update crazy lately with the market. So there is a GOOD chance that tomorrow all of the sudden the market status bar icons will be white again! just saying =P enjoy, and keep me posted on any other issues that may pop up


thank you for the efforts!


----------



## HarleyChick

Sir - I downloaded your latest iteration of this theme and I cannot find the file on my sd card labeled ivory_icons for the wallpaper that you mentioned in the op. Also, notification icons don't stay on the status bar they just flash & disappear?


----------



## zathus

HarleyChick said:


> Sir - I downloaded your latest iteration of this theme and I cannot find the file on my sd card labeled ivory_icons for the wallpaper that you mentioned in the op. Also, notification icons don't stay on the status bar they just flash & disappear?


what notification icons? All of them? And for some reason ( my fault I'm sure) the file with the wallpapers isn't in the download. My bad!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## HarleyChick

zathus said:


> what notification icons? All of them? And for some reason ( my fault I'm sure) the file with the wallpapers isn't in the download. My bad!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


I'm so sorry! I feel so bad when I have to tell a dev or themer that there is something wrong with their stuff! Anyway, the notification icons that I'm talking about are specificially gmail, email and Plume (twitter client). They appear for about a full second, and then quickly "fade" into the background.


----------



## jesssiii

HarleyChick said:


> I'm so sorry! I feel so bad when I have to tell a dev or themer that there is something wrong with their stuff! Anyway, the notification icons that I'm talking about are specificially gmail, email and Plume (twitter client). They appear for about a full second, and then quickly "fade" into the background.


That's actually stock ics behavior.

I like this theme more than I expected. I am a fan of very dark usually. I'm having a hard time seeing things, though. I have bad eyesight, and many areas I'm finding gray on white. It's so nice to have something so very different from which to choose, thanks!


----------



## zathus

HarleyChick said:


> I'm so sorry! I feel so bad when I have to tell a dev or themer that there is something wrong with their stuff! Anyway, the notification icons that I'm talking about are specificially gmail, email and Plume (twitter client). They appear for about a full second, and then quickly "fade" into the background.


first, no reason to be sorry. Input or pointing out what's wrong is how I know what's not working. Gmail must have been updated. It was themed but when an update comes out everything gets reset. I need to come up with a solution for when an app gets updated the icons are still viewable. This is the struggle of a white base theme =). I should have an update tonight and possibly a permanent solution

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

updated.. again =-) hope this one works out ok!


----------



## jesssiii

I'm worried about flashing this new one. The other one put a folder on my sd card that I can't get rid of now. It simply won't delete, could you help me please?
The folder is called icons_ivory I believe.


----------



## zathus

jesssiii said:


> I'm worried about flashing this new one. The other one put a folder on my sd card that I can't get rid of now. It simply won't delete, could you help me please?
> The folder is called icons_ivory I believe.


it won't delete? That odd. There is literally nothing that can go on the sdcard that can't be deleted. I can remove the file from the dl if its an issue. I was just trying to provide the wallpaper on the op. What are you deleting it with? While typing this I just used root explore, went in and deleted it. No issues at all. I'll just remove the extra file from the download and add a secondary download with wallpapers. Sorry it is causing issues. Not my intentions at all =(

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Shibby

I tried it but I don't like the white bar it leaves on the bottom of the lock screen where the buttons go. I like the fact that it's different though. Not dark and black and blue like a lot of themes.


----------



## djrealsatx

When I flash after wipeing dalvik and rebooting I no longer have use of keyboard.


----------



## zathus

djrealsatx said:


> When I flash after wipeing dalvik and rebooting I no longer have use of keyboard.


can you provide a little more details? That's a strange issue to have. LatinIME is pretty strait forward and universal.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## djrealsatx

I'm using task650-aokp newest 4_11_2012 build on my i777. No extra mods or anything other than inverted google apps. After I wipe dalvik and flash red ivory my keyboard doesn't even show up. I tried to download a keyboard app from the market and still no luck. Used swiftkey and went thru all the steps to activate and enable but the keyboard doesn't "pop up" when you tap the field to enter text. Any help or suggestions would be greatly appreciated! I really like red ivory and would like to have my keyboard.


----------



## adamski123

will this theme work on my galaxy tab 10.1 running aokp 31?







it looks sooooo nice!


----------



## zathus

adamski123 said:


> will this theme work on my galaxy tab 10.1 running aokp 31? it looks sooooo nice!


I don't think so. This is from the toro build..one way to find out though =)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## parkjam

Just have to say that this theme is stunning. I hope it continues to get updates and grow because I am hooked! Thanks, Zathus, for your hard work


----------



## Kaiken

Great theme! Love the pure white, haven't tried the off-white yet.
Pretty much the only issue I've seen is when the nav keys go soft (camera for example), you get black boxes and totally take you out of the theme.


----------



## zathus

op updated


----------



## zathus

Kaiken said:


> Great theme! Love the pure white, haven't tried the off-white yet.
> Pretty much the only issue I've seen is when the nav keys go soft (camera for example), you get black boxes and totally take you out of the theme.


I know. this is something ive been working on, or working around I guess? Its only a "black box" if you have a normal 3 dot settings option on. Im working on this! but have not found a cleaner way to do it. its basically black so if someone puts there phone on a dock or something as a night clock, so they dont have a white bar shining in there face all night =P


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

love this theme one issue though... the plume (twitter) notifications are whited out. is there a way for me to correct this?


----------



## zathus

ROUNDWIRE said:


> love this theme one issue though... the plume (twitter) notifications are whited out. is there a way for me to correct this?


its a 3rd party app. I'll look in to it. Being a free app and all maybe I'll just add it to the build. Oh and to answer your question, the only way to correct it is to change the icons inside the apk

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## buylowsellhi1983

Love this theme anyone know where I can find some icons to match it all up? Thanks in advance!


----------



## zathus

buylowsellhi1983 said:


> Love this theme anyone know where I can find some icons to match it all up? Thanks in advance!


search adw icon pack in the market. There's some pretty nice ones there.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

zathus said:


> its a 3rd party app. I'll look in to it. Being a free app and all maybe I'll just add it to the build. Oh and to answer your question, the only way to correct it is to change the icons inside the apk
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


thanks your work is appreciated! this is by far my favorite theme.


----------



## ROUNDWIRE

is this theme available on gummy?


----------



## BURJUY

what about Galaxy i9000 is it suported? hdpi


----------



## zathus

ROUNDWIRE said:


> is this theme available on gummy?


no. In order to theme gummy , I have to use it. And I'm loyal to aokp. Sorry

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

BURJUY said:


> what about Galaxy i9000 is it suported? hdpi


 would it just be a matter of moving the xhdpi images to the hdpi file? I only have a VZ nexus so I have no way to test out on other phones. your more then welcome to take any images/xml's from my work and use them.


----------



## revolagoy

Donation sent. This theme is by far the best I have used with my Galaxy Nexus. I was tired of the black stock them and this theme makes the phone so much easier to read. Awesome job! Please keep supporting this theme for AOKP!


----------



## manianprasanna

Could you please tell me where to change the overshoot/gradient color (Color shown when the end of navigation is reached) ??


----------



## zathus

revolagoy said:


> Donation sent. This theme is by far the best I have used with my Galaxy Nexus. I was tired of the black stock them and this theme makes the phone so much easier to read. Awesome job! Please keep supporting this theme for AOKP!


 thank you sir!


----------



## zathus

Updated to AOKP 33


----------



## zathus

bah, download pulled. issue with systemui pulldown.. one sec


----------



## zathus

ok DL back up, that was a strange bug!


----------



## dareonion

I just flashed my phone with the AOKP 33 version of Red Ivory, and it looks like most things look awesome (mad props)... except I can't figure out where to adjust the wallpaper. I tried doing the UI reset via the notification drawer layout option change, but while that does force a UI reset, it doesn't automatically load a new wallpaper. I also tried looking in the zip file itself for something that looked like a wallpaper but there were no raw image files in there. I also did a once-over of browsing my phone's sd card over the USB connection via windows, but that didn't really turn up anything of substance either. How can I get the wallpapers from the screen shots?


----------



## zathus

Sometimes resting the Systemui doesn't load up the default wallpaper. I some times have to do it a few times to get it to take. here is the default wallpaper in the screenshots in the OP http://dl.dropbox.com/u/62964261/default_wallpaper.zip


----------



## dareonion

oh wow, thanks for the quick reply! that worked  another quick question, what's the weather widget in the top middle of the screenshot?


----------



## zathus

beautiful Widgets.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jleech330

Anyway you could change one of the text message bubbles b to white instead of having them both red... Would be really awesome!


----------



## bgill55

Well done Sir!!!


----------



## zathus

jleech330 said:


> Well done Sir!!!


Thanks!
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jding13

This theme is soooo bad ass! We just need to get a themed version of Nova launcher's newest release!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zathus

The icons I had didnt look to good with one of them white, so I started from scratch,,, yay or nay?


----------



## zathus

jding13 said:


> This theme is soooo bad ass! We just need to get a themed version of Nova launcher's newest release!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


 yeah, saw it was updated today.. ill get on that tomorrow. I thought the hardest part of themeing would be keeping up with the aokp builds but its not.. its keeping up with app updates lol


----------



## jding13

zathus said:


> The icons I had didnt look to good with one of them white, so I started from scratch,,, yay or nay?


That looks awesome!

Take your time on Nova, just your luck you'll get it all done then a new version will drop tomorrow...

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## zathus

edit, incase the SS doesnt fully show it, I rewrote the coding to add a red shadow to the black text and a black shadow to the white text, its subtle.. but man, it was just the touch it needed to really pop!


----------



## zathus

k so, what looks better? the one in the previous post, or this one


----------



## zathus

OP updated. Added latest Novalauncher. went with the "bubble" type mms instead of the framed type. it looks really clean. any issues please let me know


----------



## revolagoy

The new mms looks fantastic! Great work!


----------



## zathus

op updated


----------



## blacko

My Galaxy Nexus is maguro(GSM), can use this?
I noticed its name toro, maybe CDMA


----------



## zathus

blacko said:


> My Galaxy Nexus is maguro(GSM), can use this?
> I noticed its name toro, maybe CDMA


I'm pretty sure you can.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jleech330

Is it possible to get a black background on the text messaging screen? I love the bubbles and really think the black background would look awesome.


----------



## zathus

jleech330 said:


> Is it possible to get a black background on the text messaging screen? I love the bubbles and really think the black background would look awesome.


 I'm toying with some big tweaks, I'll add that to things to test out. Should be a release tonight. Tomorrow at the latest

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jleech330

Thanks so much. I can't wait.


----------



## zathus

I dont like it black, doesnt look right. but, if you want it black... here you go! http://dl.dropbox.com/u/62964261/Mms.zip flash it just like anything else.. will make your MMS background black.


----------



## jleech330

Thank you for trying it out. I will flash it now and see how it looks.


----------



## zathus

op updated


----------



## jleech330

Love version 2. Will it work with milestone 5?


----------



## zathus

jleech330 said:


> Love version 2. Will it work with milestone 5?


its funny. When I uploaded v2 I was thinking, I bet m5 comes out today lol. I'm making m5 right now. Will be an hour or so before its up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jleech330

I'm surprised m5 is out so soon. Thanks for working on the new theme. I was waiting to update because I wanted your theme. Really is so unique.


----------



## zathus

op updated to M5


----------



## jleech330

I cannot thank you enough. Awesome theme. Downloading m5 theme now.


----------



## zathus

OP updated.. kind of! Rootz is being a pain lol Half my post just got deleted when tryin to update..


----------



## zathus

This wallpaper looks so damn good on this screen!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## kunstler

This is the best theme ever. Any chance to have it on TF101?


----------



## samrazzy

Can I flash this on my galaxy s ii? Why it doesn't support to aopk? I'm using aopk

Posting From GALAXY S II

"Develop success from failures. Discouragement and failure are two of the surest stepping stones to success." - Dale Carnegie


----------



## zathus

Has anyone tried out the animation?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jleech330

Not yet. I will try it out after work.


----------



## steelyglint

zathus said:


> Has anyone tried out the animation?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Indeed I have Sir...quite subtle and I must admit I do like it (though I can imagine others may be less keen than me)

Really liking this whole theme and it just gets better each release.

One question though..any chance of getting Handcent to match it? Pretty much everything else I use regularly is themed to it stands out a bit


----------



## chrsdrshm

LOVE the theme, matches my red carbon fiber skin...... but for some reason i can't get the clock to change, im on *AOKP M5....*


----------



## zathus

chrsdrshm said:


> LOVE the theme, matches my red carbon fiber skin...... but for some reason i can't get the clock to change, im on *AOKP M5....*


as far as its location or color?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## chrsdrshm

zathus said:


> as far as its location or color?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Color, i Know where to change it and it is set for the correct color but my clock is still blue. In fact i can't change the clock color at all


----------



## Jump.Jive.N.Howl

I really like the animated pull-down notification drawer (I'm the envy at the office). Do you have any others in queue that you'll be able to share? Do you take any requests? Thanks for this excellent theme!


----------



## zathus

chrsdrshm said:


> I really like the animated pull-down notification drawer (I'm the envy at the office). Do you have any others in queue that you'll be able to share? Do you take any requests? Thanks for this excellent theme!


 sure, I could do requests. there easy enough to make.


----------



## Jump.Jive.N.Howl

Awesome! To stay on the "red" theme, how about TrueBlood? Maybe something like fangs appearing and disappearing or something like that?


----------



## Jump.Jive.N.Howl

Also, is it possible to make the notification drawer less transparent? It's kind of hard to read sometimes. Also, in the status bar I can't see white icons.


----------



## zathus

Jump.Jive.N.Howl said:


> Also, is it possible to make the notification drawer less transparent? It's kind of hard to read sometimes. Also, in the status bar I can't see white icons.


that's because.... its white =P. I need to update to the latest gapps.. nova and a few others. I bought a new computer and I'm still getting it set up. Makes you realize how much crap you have to install just for Android lol. Also, yes I agree about the pull down notifications. That will be addressed in my next update.


----------



## Jump.Jive.N.Howl

zathus said:


> that's because.... its white =P. I need to update to the latest gapps.. nova and a few others. I bought a new computer and I'm still getting it set up. Makes you realize how much crap you have to install just for Android lol. Also, yes I agree about the pull down notifications. That will be addressed in my next update.


I totally understand. It can take a 1/2 day just to get your phone to how you want it after doing a full wipe. I'm working on updating my phone, once again







, and was wondering if you happen to have an ETA? Thanks in advance.


----------



## panthar

I think the color codes got lost during an edit of the first post. I have the buttons, clock, etc pretty close but could you put those back in there for reference? I'm really loving this theme - it will be awesome when you get to do nova and the gapps so they are also ivory instead of the default white. Thanks for your work on this theme! It's a great change from classic Android black.


----------



## PhoenixPath

Didn't see this mentioned:

M5 - settings - apps










No text.

Next tab is fine:










Next one is messed up like first.

Not a big deal, just letting you know. :-D


----------



## zathus

Sorry guys. I caught the flu and I've been out of it for 2 days. Thought I'd update you before I pass out again. Can't sit at the computer long enough to get any work done. =( and thanks for the post on the apps in settings. I'll get that taken care of 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## msrenoux

panthar said:


> I think the color codes got lost during an edit of the first post. I have the buttons, clock, etc pretty close but could you put those back in there for reference? I'm really loving this theme - it will be awesome when you get to do nova and the gapps so they are also ivory instead of the default white. Thanks for your work on this theme! It's a great change from classic Android black.


+1

Could we pretty please get the hex key?


----------



## PhoenixPath

zathus said:


> Sorry guys. I caught the flu and I've been out of it for 2 days. Thought I'd update you before I pass out again. Can't sit at the computer long enough to get any work done. =( and thanks for the post on the apps in settings. I'll get that taken care of
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Feel better, man. Top priority. Everything else can wait.


----------



## zathus

op updated


----------



## zathus

the hex is 70000, I re added it to the OP


----------



## zathus

op updated


----------



## unobtrusivetones

I really like this theme however I noticed in my beautiful widgets app under transparency settings, the font is unreadable. Any fix?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stupid

Awesome!
Please, make this theme for galaxy S2!!!!


----------



## Jump.Jive.N.Howl

zathus said:


> op updated


This is awesome! Thanks for a great job and get to feeling better - top priority.


----------



## revolagoy

I am wondering if I got a bad install. All my app names are in black in my Nova folders on my home screen. Is there a way to change the text to white in Nova? I have several settings short cuts that I can't read.


----------



## zathus

revolagoy said:


> I am wondering if I got a bad install. All my app names are in black in my Nova folders on my home screen. Is there a way to change the text to white in Nova? I have several settings short cuts that I can't read.


I don't use folders there for never noticed that. No you didn't get a bad install. The black text is b/c it is assumed that a white wallpaper will be used. I need to adjust the background of the folders is all. I'll get that taken care in my next release.


----------



## revolagoy

Thanks! Your work is awesome!


----------



## E Sini

this is a very nice theme, just wanted to show appreciation? Curious: when will you be updating it to b35?


----------



## jleech330

Can't wait for the update!


----------



## zathus

build 35 added to OP. fixed some issues. Im going to toy with a CM9 theme app. however, I just dont think its really meant for full themes. more for if you want to change some of the more visable things like the bat icons or system colors. we shall see


----------



## zathus

OP updated. blue Ivory is now live!


----------



## sikknazty

Will this whole theme work on 240dpi?


----------



## hecantbreathe

zathus said:


> OP updated. blue Ivory is now live!


Will you be making this available to use with the theme engine as well?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus

hecantbreathe said:


> Will you be making this available to use with the theme engine as well?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


I don't think its gonna be possible. The theme engine pretty much overlays what's already there. Things like the nav bar bg status bar and a bunch more won't be effected. So in a sense, if I made one and you flashed it over stock you would pretty much end up with some red highlights over a black and blue system. Its effective for basic themes but b/c mine changes so much of the phones native theme it would, for a lack of better a word....be pointless.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

op updated


----------



## zathus

Here is a wallpaper i made for blueivory.










http://bit.ly/M4SrCG


----------



## jleech330

I loaded red ivory and I love it. Anyone else having the issue of blue battery percent with text only?


----------



## zathus

jleech330 said:


> I loaded red ivory and I love it. Anyone else having the issue of blue battery percent with text only?


possible issue with the dl or install? It should be red. Mine is anyways, unless I somehow loaded a bad version. Let me DL from the op and flash that rq. 
.....yup, it blue! Interesting..I'll get this taken care of tomorrow. 
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jleech330

Thanks so much. Greatly appreciate the help.


----------



## zathus

426 downloads of blue ivory from they day it went live to now. Not one comment on it. That a good thing or bad thing?=)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

fixed the bat text only color in red ivory.


----------



## eman3316

Like the themes and thanks. Is there any way to change the black text to white though? The black seems kind of blurry. Don't know if it has to do with running at 240 density.


----------



## jleech330

Thanks for fixing the battery in red ivory. Love the theme


----------



## zathus

eman3316 said:


> Like the themes and thanks. Is there any way to change the black text to white though? The black seems kind of blurry. Don't know if it has to do with running at 240 density.


are you talking about In nova? If you are that's because it also has black shading. If I change that to white it should take away that blur

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## Upstreammiami

Please port this for cm9 theme Chooser blue ver is amazing....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## eman3316

zathus said:


> are you talking about In nova? If you are that's because it also has black shading. If I change that to white it should take away that blur
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Yeah, it is on Nova that I get that effect with the black shading on black. Also, when you open a a folder in Nova the text is black on a black background.


----------



## zathus

eman3316 said:


> Yeah, it is on Nova that I get that effect with the black shading on black. Also, when you open a a folder in Nova the text is black on a black background.


?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## eman3316

zathus said:


> ?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Weird, I get a black background in my folders...

Another question, do you find that your battery takes a hit since it uses a mot more white?


----------



## Upstreammiami

Can you make a flash able white keyboard

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus

eman3316 said:


> Weird, I get a black background in my folders...
> 
> Another question, do you find that your battery takes a hit since it uses a mot more white?


maybe I missed it in another version. You on red or blue? And what build? And me personally I have not noticed any changes in my battery. If I used my phone less I might, but b/c I pretty much kill my phones bat 3 times a day (very heavy user!) Its hard to tell what type of battery life I really get

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## stacio88

In on Blue ivory and there is still some black backgrounds on some apps. Also, the Gmail app is red themed.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## misko

I'm on blue ivory, and loving your work thus far. The only issue that comes to my mind thus far, is that my google voice notifications come in as white, and so I can't really tell on the notification bar that I received a text or w/e. If I'm doing something wrong let me know. If not I look forward to this being fixed!


----------



## zathus

I will get on all these issues asap. Thanks for the input, it's valuable information

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## sikknazty

would it be possible to make this fully compatible with 240 or 260 dpi?


----------



## gambit07

Hope to see this theme soon on 36!


----------



## CaptinDuckPants

gambit07 said:


> Hope to see this theme soon on 36!


 I just flashed this on B36 and it's working fine, no issues.


----------



## zathus

I cant edit the OP. right now Rootz is like DYING slow lol. so, untill i can update the OP.. here are the links for red and blue AOKP 36.

I didnt change anything from the other versions, those issues will be addressed but i only had time to update AOKP. ( it takes like 4 hours to update 2 themes, IM SLOW!) so here ya go

Red_Ivory_AOKP36

Blue_Ivory_AOKP36

Edit: Mad skillz~ Had to change the code in the OP to update it! still cant update the tittle but at least the DLs are in the OP now..

Edit:Edit: k now its working, OP updated


----------



## zathus

Op updated

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## xneo70

Wow. This theme looks so good. All other themes are so Black and dark. This looks great whith that white.

Does this theme work in Galaxy S9100? With Aokp Rom?

Could it be possible to have this theme in T-Mobile Theme chooser format? It would be great!


----------



## klasszsrac

xneo70 said:


> Wow. This theme looks so good. All other themes are so Black and dark. This looks great whith that white.
> 
> Does this theme work in Galaxy S9100? With Aokp Rom?
> 
> Could it be possible to have this theme in T-Mobile Theme chooser format? It would be great!


Work in Galaxy S2. But some thing don't work, usb , galaxy device settings. Because different framework.

Galaxy S2 Bezke_Aokp


----------



## xneo70

Does the developer think of porting this theme in T-Mobile theme engine?


----------



## gambit07

Hey thanks for the theme! I like it a lot although some text is pretty difficult to read. One thing I noticed is the circlemod battery percentage is impossible to read with Blue Ivory at least. Just thought I'd let you know, thanks


----------



## k8sh

xneo70 said:


> Does the developer think of porting this theme in T-Mobile theme engine?


..

+1. And maybe an inverted blue ivory. With black background instead of white. Awesome themes man!

Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus

k8sh said:


> ..
> 
> +1. And maybe an inverted blue ivory. With black background instead of white. Awesome themes man!
> 
> Sent from my Sensation using Tapatalk 2


there is around 10 blue and back themes =) as far as an apk for the theme engine. ... my theme changes to many system resources for it to work. The engine is more for an overlay and not a full theme changer. Not to say I'm not trying to make one, but atm I've had no luck along with other themes with a white background. Check out the ghost theme thread. Same results.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidRC1

Just flashed your theme..its beautiful brah! It just pops! But build37 is out so how fast can this be updated?? 

follow me on twitter @DroidRC1


----------



## zathus

Should have 37 out tonight.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidRC1

zathus said:


> Should have 37 out tonight.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


Cool thanks!

follow me on twitter @DroidRC1


----------



## zathus

Its gonna be a few days. I think I've almost got a working theme apk. Now that the nav bar is a XML its "doable" but there is still some snags. I'm hoping to have both theme apks done by Sunday!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## DroidRC1

zathus said:


> Its gonna be a few days. I think I've almost got a working theme apk. Now that the nav bar is a XML its "doable" but there is still some snags. I'm hoping to have both theme apks done by Sunday!
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


So Sunday too for the .zip theme?

follow me on twitter @DroidRC1


----------



## junksecret

Great Work on this!!! I am curious about how to delete it other than going to a "pre" Nandroid??

Thanks


----------



## DroidRC1

junksecret said:


> Great Work on this!!! I am curious about how to delete it other than going to a "pre" Nandroid??
> 
> Thanks


Should be able to reflash the ROM

follow me on twitter @DroidRC1


----------



## junksecret

So, if I just reflash milestone 5 I will retain changes I've made after flashing the theme?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidRC1

junksecret said:


> So, if I just reflash milestone 5 I will retain changes I've made after flashing the theme?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Should its alil like a dirty flash just your flashing the same ROM...but a Nandroid will work best

follow me on twitter @DroidRC1


----------



## junksecret

Thanks. Yeah, I just made a nandroid to be safe, I'm just looking for my escape route just in case I need it, and I'm sure I'll make many changes and ideally I'll be able to not lose those changes. I expect to love this theme but probably not forever.....

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## zathus

junksecret said:


> Thanks. Yeah, I just made a nandroid to be safe, I'm just looking for my escape route just in case I need it, and I'm sure I'll make many changes and ideally I'll be able to not lose those changes. I expect to love this theme but probably not forever.....
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


themes have a short shelf life lol yeah, what they said. just dirty flash the rom and gaps and you will be back to stock. or just flash another theme over it, but if that theme doesnt have all the changes i have made, some stuff might still be there,


----------



## junksecret

Thanks, does a dirty flash mean I don't wipe anything?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## DroidRC1

junksecret said:


> Thanks, does a dirty flash mean I don't wipe anything?
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Yes sir!

follow me on twitter @DroidRC1


----------



## darkside322

i love this!! is there anyway to take of the avitar pics in the mms app


----------



## junksecret

I Flashed this theme, it looks really good. My screen icons are labeled in white which makes them hard to see with a light b/g, is there someplace I can change their color? I looked and looked but I bet I missed it. Also, any chance there will be a themed "Swype" keyboard?

Thanks again Zathus, really a sweet theme!

Joe


----------



## jleech330

Anyone else not able to send or receive text messages after installing the latest theme v37?


----------



## jleech330

I flashed it three times and messaging stops working right after I install the theme


----------



## DroidRC1

jleech330 said:


> I flashed it three times and messaging stops working right after I install the theme


Hmm I'm bout to flash I'll see if that happens to me

follow me on twitter @DroidRC1


----------



## zathus

ugg, alright! figuring out what went wrong on these builds.. pulling downloads for now


----------



## jleech330

Zathus. No worries. I've heard this happens other themes too. Must be something with the new .aokp. Can't wait for the new release. Went back to 36 for now because I don't like the look with out red ivory.


----------



## zathus

blue ivory is backup, red wont be till later b/c i have to leave for a party. I will get it backup asap!


----------



## zathus

jleech330 said:


> Zathus. No worries. I've heard this happens other themes too. Must be something with the new .aokp. Can't wait for the new release. Went back to 36 for now because I don't like the look with out red ivory.


 k both builds are backup. your comment made me say fuck it! ill be a little late lol


----------



## DroidRC1

Great theme! My question is is there anyway of having the mms.apk without the bubbles and with a stock look?

follow me on twitter @DroidRC1


----------



## jleech330

Zathus. Thanks so much. I loaded it last night but forgot to thank you. Hope you had a great holiday. I appreciate the hard work. Love the theme!


----------



## zathus

jleech330 said:


> Zathus. Thanks so much. I loaded it last night but forgot to thank you. Hope you had a great holiday. I appreciate the hard work. Love the theme!


thank you sir!


----------



## jlander

I've installed the Red Ivory theme on my Galaxy Nexus running AOPK Milestone 5. I wasn't planning on installing a theme, but when I saw this one, I just had to try it.

Take a look at the screenshot below. I don't think it is supposed to be this way. I tried re-flashing theme and it still looks the same. Does anyone else's look the same, or is it only mine? How do I change either the background or text to white so I can see it?


----------



## Grieshmp

Love this theme. Thank you very much. Is there anyway to get the wallpaper that is in the screenshot?


----------



## zathus

jlander said:


> I've installed the Red Ivory theme on my Galaxy Nexus running AOPK Milestone 5. I wasn't planning on installing a theme, but when I saw this one, I just had to try it.
> 
> Take a look at the screenshot below. I don't think it is supposed to be this way. I tried re-flashing theme and it still looks the same. Does anyone else's look the same, or is it only mine? How do I change either the background or text to white so I can see it?
> 
> View attachment 25449


 no it's not sposed to be that way, I'll take a look at it tonight.

And the wallpaper is in the op

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jleech330

Zathus, I haven't seen a post from you in a few days. Hope all is well with you. I see that build 38 has been released. Hopefully, when you get some time we will have support for the Red Ivory.


----------



## zathus

jleech330 said:


> Zathus, I haven't seen a post from you in a few days. Hope all is well with you. I see that build 38 has been released. Hopefully, when you get some time we will have support for the Red Ivory.


 All is well with me sir! Ive just been like beating my brains out learning all that the theme engine will offer! If I can just get it to modify an apps manifest! OMG its freaking on then! You should check out my SSD themes. the experimental one is pretty much a hybrid between red ivory and SSD. thats the direction im trying to go with this. we shall see, im hitting some pretty hard brick walls though lol

oh ya, and OP updated with Redivory AOKP 38


----------



## jleech330

Glad you are well. Thanks for the fast response. So excited for the new red ivory. Where do I get this experimental hybrid theme?


----------



## jleech330

Never mind. I found them. I will go with the trusted red ivory for tonight. But will trial one of the new ones in the next few days.


----------



## jleech330

Zathus. Messaging app crashing again. Not sure if I did something wrong with my flash or what.


----------



## zathus

jleech330 said:


> Zathus. Messaging app crashing again. Not sure if I did something wrong with my flash or what.


 that stupied MMS again! lol ok man, give me a few..

Edit.. ok. should be gtg. just tested, worked fine for me. It would have been a manifest error. some times it happens, seems to happen a lot with MMS lately


----------



## jleech330

I appreciate all the time you put into these themes.


----------



## TEK112

This theme looks great. I am having a small issue, ROM Control for b38 causes settings to force close. I have reflashed the theme and wiped both caches. Any ideas?


----------



## zathus

That's strange. Do you have any mods done? Did you restore rc settings with Romans app? Last question... did you do a fill wipe and did rc work fine before flashing the theme?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## TEK112

Fresh install of b38 with full wipe. Rebooted into TWRP and wiped cache and dalvik, flashed theme and booted. Rebooted rewiped and reflash the theme and rebooted and ROM control still crashed. No mods, 100% AOKP. Thanks.


----------



## zathus

TEK112 said:


> Fresh install of b38 with full wipe. Rebooted into TWRP and wiped cache and dalvik, flashed theme and booted. Rebooted rewiped and reflash the theme and rebooted and ROM control still crashed. No mods, 100% AOKP. Thanks.


OK. I'll check it out and see what the deal is.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## tomrogers

I have the same issue with the rom control


----------



## zathus

ok, try the latest download. It was working fine for me before. but it could be just cuz its build off my system. I rebuilt romcontrol im hoping it fixes the issue


----------



## zathus

Any issue?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

Fyi the new nova launcher beta let's you change the glow when pressing apps and the folder name colors.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jleech330

Zathus. I'm still getting force close on messaging after installing the theme. I wiped everything. Any ideas?


----------



## zathus

jleech330 said:


> Zathus. I'm still getting force close on messaging after installing the theme. I wiped everything. Any ideas?


do me a favor. Install a different mms. Any of the, there's a bunch on the nexus theme page. If after doing that it stops fcing then its something I did wrong. If it keeps doing it then its something else and I'll have to dig deeper. I'm not doing anything different than I normally do, but build 37 and 38 have been difficult for me to not have issues. I may just build the whole thing from the ground up.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## revolagoy

Quick question. Loving this theme! I am on M5 and switched my dpi to 241. My gmail notification is now white. Is there a way around this?


----------



## zathus

revolagoy said:


> Quick question. Loving this theme! I am on M5 and switched my dpi to 241. My gmail notification is now white. Is there a way around this?


I'd have to add a tablet drawable to fix that. When you change the dpi your phone thinks it's a tablet and pulls certain files from difference areas

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## revolagoy

That's what I thought. No worries. Thanks for a great theme!


----------



## tomrogers

zathus said:


> Any issue?
> 
> I was able to get it to work by re-installing B38 over themed install and then install the latest Red Ivory
> I do get the force close on the messaging but I use Handcent so it's not a problem for me.
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jleech330

I tried a custom MMS and the FC stopped. I dont like the look nearly as much as Red Ivory though. Going to use Handcent for now. I don't know why they had to mess with the MMS. I love the Red Ivory bubble messaging.


----------



## zathus

jleech330 said:


> I tried a custom MMS and the FC stopped. I dont like the look nearly as much as Red Ivory though. Going to use Handcent for now. I don't know why they had to mess with the MMS. I love the Red Ivory bubble messaging.


thanks man! That's good to know. I will have this fixed tonight! Promise!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

op updated. I tested out this MMS like 100 times! if its STILL broke for you guys, im just gonna put in a stock one from AOKP till i figure it out


----------



## jleech330

I love you zathus. It works again. Thanks so much man. Red ivory is back!


----------



## zathus

jleech330 said:


> I love you zathus. It works again. Thanks so much man. Red ivory is back!


thank god! lol Im pretty sure I know what i did wrong. It was a signature issue. I have so many projects going on right now im starting to loss track. I had to just step back, take my time and make sure its done right =P


----------



## jleech330

Zathus. Does this work with the linaro build 38?


----------



## zathus

jleech330 said:


> Zathus. Does this work with the linaro build 38?


I feel stupid for asking =) but what's linaro?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jleech330

I guess it is the newest build of aokp. It has some speed tweaks.


----------



## zathus

Interesting. Built by the aokp team or is it something by droidth3ory? I can't find anything on it bud.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## CaptinDuckPants

It's not built by any dev team here. It's a team, named Linaro, that built special tweaks to the OS to make it run "100%" faster. Devs here are incorporating into Roms and testing. Roman posted a link to B38 with the tweaks, but i don't think it's hosted anywhere like Goo. Here's a link to Droid Life that posted an article about it:

http://www.droid-life.com/2012/06/11/linaro-tweaks-added-to-aokp-system-performance-boosts-are-quite-noticeable/


----------



## zathus

OK now it makes sense. Well there is no change log so I don't know what's effected. Do a backup, and give it a shot lol
Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

I'll put a new image up when I get home, photobucket killed my account lol

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## travman084

Are you going to be updating the theme for B39? Been waiting patiently


----------



## zathus

travman084 said:


> Are you going to be updating the theme for B39? Been waiting patiently


 Didnt know it was out lol I just wait for Goo to say "hey, update!". and it hasnt, I will get right on that sir! sorry


----------



## zathus

Wasn't able to finish last night, I have a little something extra in store for this release . Hopefully its up tonight

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## travman084

awesome! looking forward to the surprise!


----------



## zathus

OP updated to AOKP 39 with a few important changes

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Change LOG V 3.0[/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Completly re did Red Ivory. So whats changed? well, It now has a Addon theme.apk called, you guessed it! Redivory. Its already in the zip. This is to remove any WoW (white on white) issues.[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]Removed Nova Launcher (the theme picker will theme it)[/background]
[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]removed quite a few apps that the theme picker will theme. Why? updates. this way, if the market gets updated, you dont have to deal with WoW issues with notifications. Also, it allows me to theme more icons then normal. you should have a pretty large amount of icons themed now instead of just a few as before. [/background]

[background=rgb(245, 245, 245)]if you have any issues please let me know, Ive never done it this way before. It should make things work a lot smoother. I HOPE! I tested it out for a few hours with no issues. [/background]


----------



## travman084

I flashed the new theme 
Chose it in theme chooser
Rebooted 
And I still have the white on white issue. Is there something else I need to do?


----------



## zathus

travman084 said:


> I flashed the new theme
> Chose it in theme chooser
> Rebooted
> And I still have the white on white issue. Is there something else I need to do?


as far as? Like everything? Also, have you used any other theme.apks?

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## travman084

I still have the white on white issue on notifications and other windows. Is there a way to fix that?


----------



## zathus

travman084 said:


> I still have the white on white issue on notifications and other windows. Is there a way to fix that?


 I just updated the download. It was a dropbox error and the framework got corrupted. all fixed now!


----------



## jlander

I'm showing my ignorance, but what is the theme Chooser? I can't find any info on it.


----------



## zathus

jlander said:


> I'm showing my ignorance, but what is the theme Chooser? I can't find any info on it.


 after flashing the theme, open up settings right below rom control, is themes. Open that up, scroll to your left and hit apply on the red ivory theme . This feature is not included in m5

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jlander

That explains it. I actually found it myself after upgrading to b39. I'm having a problem choosing the red ivory them, though. When I click apply, I get an error that states: "Sorry, this theme is missing assets for your device's screen size."

BTW, I like the changes from M5 so far.


----------



## zathus

Hit apply anyways. All themes do that

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jlander

How do I fix this? What did I do? Is it a transparency issue? Red on grey and grey on grey...


----------



## zathus

jlander said:


> How do I fix this? What did I do? Is it a transparency issue? Red on grey and grey on grey...


 ya its ment to be that way. It was black, then people were like, hey! why is this background black! so, i changed it gray. no one complained =P dont like it? everything in the SS seems visible. I can change it back to black, no biggie to me


----------



## jlander

zathus said:


> ya its ment to be that way. It was black, then people were like, hey! why is this background black! so, i changed it gray. no one complained =P dont like it? everything in the SS seems visible. I can change it back to black, no biggie to me


No. But what about white text on the grey. The white icons to the left are very easy to see. The contrast of the grey on grey is hard for me to see. Just my two cents. I really like what you've done here.


----------



## zathus

Can't go white on the text. Its tied to a lot of other things. I'll just make it black. Should be easier to read then. And thank you!

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## jlander

I don't like being a pain, but when trying to set my pattern lock, the dots were white on white. I have no idea if it is that way on the lock screen. It was in the settings where you set the pattern for the first time. I'll upload a screenshot later if you need one.


----------



## CaptinDuckPants

So i have all your SSD themes, all great. Are you really not going to create the Inverted light blue theme? Because that's a really sweet theme and I don't think the guy on XDA is creating a theme chooser apk.


----------



## zathus

CaptinDuckPants said:


> So i have all your SSD themes, all great. Are you really not going to create the Inverted light blue theme? Because that's a really sweet theme and I don't think the guy on XDA is creating a theme chooser apk.


 I might. Red ivory needs a few fixes as does ssd Orange. I'm also out of town next week.I have a few ideas for some be stiff just don't have the time right now. Soon though=)

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using RootzWiki


----------



## zathus

Locking the thread. There have been like 10 downloads of this theme in a month lol. hell, I havnt used this theme in over 2 months. Ill be focusing all my attention on my SSD line of themes and trying to expand my knowledge beyond it. thanks to everyone that supported this theme.


----------

